
Google confirms investment in Indonesian ride-hailing firm Go-Jek - kbyatnal
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/google-confirms-investment-in-indonesian-ridehailing-firm-gojek-20180129-00055
======
o_nate
I imagine it's just a coincidence that Steve Yegge recently left Google,
joined Go-Jek competitor Grab, and posted a disparaging take on Google's
slowing rate of innovation, but it's funny to imagine this as Google's
revenge.

